# geese in Ogden Bay?



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone seen any geese on Ogden Bay WMA? Going out tomorrow for ducks and coot and was hoping for geese too.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, you have high hopes there! Everything is locked up out here. Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

all iced over huh? well guess i will at least put in the time. gotta try. don't know where else to go. I don't really want to travel too far and i know the land.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

maybe the lack of hunters will help me out.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you know the land so well, go for one of the outlets and maybe it's open. Good luck!


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

There is a little bit of open water on the south side. I also jumped a few geese off the ice early one morning.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Most of the channels on the river are solid. I did find some water. I took two coot with one shot and the managed to miss the same duck 8 times as he circled the water trying to get back in. I guess i am just a terrible shot when they get in flight. anything more than 10 feet off the water and i might as well throw my gun at them. Didn't see any geese but maybe i was in the wrong place. There seemed to be a lot of shooting to the west until about 9:00, I imagine by the big water. Well at least i put my time in. I will try again on Sunday.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

All you can do is try. Good job. 8)


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

With the lack of water out at Ogden bay, I was thinking about trying out the Weber River. I have done some great fishing up there but i was wondering if anyone has had any luck with duck hunting?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Which part?


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm planning to go up by Peterson/Stoddard area and up by Taggart's.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If it's open and you breast the crowds, you'll probably kill a lot.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you Junior. That is encouraging. I usually hit it up around dawn when i fish. I figure i will do the same with a hunt. The ducks i have seen up there when i fish stay low when they take off so maybe i will have a chance at shooting one. lol


----------

